# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Practice Map Drawing

## Foul Knave Maps

This is a map I did strictly for practice. I used Azgaar's fantasy map generator to find a rough continent shape. I drew and inked it traditionally and topped it off with white colored pencil highlights. I digitally colored the water and added a few subtle shading and highlights to finish it.

----------


## Ilanthar

Your mountains are nice and really pops out. Not so convinced by the forests, they are a bit too like "pillows" for the scale, imho.

Oh, and welcome!

----------


## Foul Knave Maps

Thanks for the comment! any advice on avoiding the "pillow" look? I see your maps really show scale because on the small details. Would you advise me no to clump the trees in ovular shapes?

 Im glad you pointed this out, makes me want to try something new! Your maps are great btw!

----------


## Ondohir

Nice mountains

----------


## arsheesh

Nice work on this one.  The light and shadow look great.  Welcome to the Guild by the way!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

